# Excel datei einlesen und inhalt verarbeiten



## YAT (29. Apr 2009)

hallihallo,

weiß jemand wie ich eine excel datei einles un an den inhalt komme?

ich arbeite mit tapestry und lese im moment alle datein ein, blos bei einer in excel erstellten und als .txt abgespeicherte datei wird kein fehler ausgegeben da das programm die erste zeile ausliest in dem die komplette zeile nach tabs gesplittet wird.
weiterhin werden alle daten der .txt datei weiterverarbeitet
und zum schluss wird eine neue text datei generiert...

ich haette aber gerne das ich eine excel datei anstatt die text datei einlese.....
mehr will ich eig gar nich XD

klingt einfach, isses aber nicht....

ich danke schon einmal 

gruß YAT


----------



## heart_disease (29. Apr 2009)

Ich denke es ist das Beste du bleibst bei deiner Textdatei, das ist einfach und unkompliziert 

Aber wenn du Zeit und Lust hast, kannst du dich natürlich auch mit der Spezifikation des XLS-Formats herumschlagen:
Excel97-2007BinaryFileFormat(xls)Specification.pdf

Da wünsch' ich dir viel Spaß ^^


----------



## Wildcard (29. Apr 2009)

Excel Dateien lassen sich mehr oder weniger gut mit POI, JExcel und UNO bearbeiten.


----------



## YAT (30. Apr 2009)

ich danke euch fuer eure antworten und auch fuer das pdf :toll::applaus:

ja mit textdateien isses am einfachsten aber ich werde es trotzdem mal mit excel files probieren


----------



## ARadauer (30. Apr 2009)

die ms spec des xls format würde ich ignorieren...

poi.apache.org/spreadsheet/index.html  funktioniert da schon besser


----------



## YAT (30. Apr 2009)

mhm nja ich lass das mit excel...

is zu viel arbeit des ganze umzuschreiben...

jetzt wuerd ich aber gerne beim einlesen pruefen ob die datei eine text datei ist....
den datei namen aufzusplitten ist ja nich sinvoll da der datei name ja auch ein "." enthalten kann und ich so nich an  endung komme....

Jemand eine idee?


----------



## ARadauer (30. Apr 2009)

lastIndexOf?

```
public class Test{

   public static void main(String[] args) throws Exception{
      String name = "bier.xls";
      System.out.println(name.substring(name.lastIndexOf('.')+1, name.length()));
   }
}
```

das müsste klappen


----------



## Michael... (30. Apr 2009)

Wenn's nur darum geht den Dateinamen zu überprüfen hilft auch:

```
datei.getName().endsWith(".txt")
```


----------



## YAT (30. Apr 2009)

oh klasse xD

geht doch so einfach 

:toll::toll::applaus::applaus::applaus:

danke !


----------

